

Could you help with selecting a better solution? - beeux
http://app.beeux.com/testab/perform/19-22

======
kaoD
I can't choose without a proper mockup. Images don't give the real feel of how
it should work like and I don't even know the real use cases here. Are short
lists common or is it going to get filled quickly? What kind of projects are
these? Do I even need to search my projects?

> Which actions should be available from project list?

I don't know! What are the most common actions? Is "starting a project"
common? How could I possibly answer this non-randomly?

These issues made me leave the survey.

Prepare a proper mockup and give simple tasks (abstract enough to be
understandable without domain knowledge) to your users. THAT's real testing.

~~~
beeux
Thanks a lot. We'll consider changing our test.

